# The mother of all go dawgs thread!!!!!



## brownceluse

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## AccUbonD

....


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



I gave yall a few weeks head start! See you at 1,000 post. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hut2

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!! Grr grr grr woof woof


----------



## Bitteroot

Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## brownceluse

Les Miles said:


> Go Dawgs!



Thats right my friend Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I gave yall a few weeks head start! See you at 1,000 post. Go Dawgs!



Have fun with that. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Have fun with that. Roll Tide.



We shall! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

I'll help y'all out............go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> I'll help y'all out............go dawgs.



It felt good didnt it?  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide. Go dogs. RTR.


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## DeepweR

Heck yeah go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa

I hope everybody has a great weekend.  Remember why we have this holiday.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Fianaly the thread I have been waiting for. Go Dawggggggggggggggggs. Wish VaDawg would help us out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hut2

Saturday night, "Love My Dawgs"!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

From Lagrange Ga. can I give a great big GO Dawgs.


----------



## hookedonbass

Hbtd!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go get the Bamers Brown. Go Dawgsssssssssssssss.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go get the Bamers Brown. Go Dawgsssssssssssssss.



Them jokers dont stand a chance! It's all red and black here!!!! GOOOOOO DAAAAAWWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night from west Ga.Go Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Good night from west Ga.Go Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs



Good night Charlie! I hope you and the Mrs. are having a great time down in Pine Mountain!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning to all and to all Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning to all you Dawgs.


----------



## jbird1

...how 'bout 'em....


----------



## brownceluse

How bout them Dawgs???!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward

Sic em!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Watching UGA softball!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

No longer in Ga. I am now deep in enemy territory. So I will give a big Gooooooooo Daaaaaaawgs, from Birmingham Ala.


----------



## KyDawg

Going down to Bham sports bar and watck Brak K win the 600. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Them jokers dont stand a chance! It's all red and black here!!!! GOOOOOO DAAAAAWWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And a little purple and gold. 

Got me some ham from KYDawg so I guess I am back on that Bull Dawg Bandwagon. 

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

Evening bump Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> And a little purple and gold.
> 
> Got me some ham from KYDawg so I guess I am back on that Bull Dawg Bandwagon.
> 
> GEAUX DAWGS!!!



Salty Salty Salty, Gooooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

How about a Go Dawgs from Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse

All I know is this thread is about to turn the corner and reach page two! Couldnt have done without all of Dawg nation brothers! How bout them Dawgs?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hut2

Big Dawgs fan way too south! Do It Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Hut2 said:


> Big Dawgs fan way too south! Do It Dawgs!



Represent in the Fl brother!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night from birmingHAM. Gooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Got to get all the Go Dawgs I can from Bama land.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Sweet home.


----------



## KyDawg

I might just catch thhem Bamers from there own state.


----------



## KyDawg

How many th's are there in Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey south Ga. Dawg, wish you could have been at the lunch.


----------



## KyDawg

Wifey said it was time to say my last go Dawg tonight. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe just one more. Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

I knew I could count on you Ky! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Uh Oh, I thought I was in the Go Dawgs thread but I was in Les Miles thread. 

OK, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> All I know is this thread is about to turn the corner and reach page two! Couldnt have done without all of Dawg nation brothers! How bout them Dawgs?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs!



What about me????


----------



## toolmkr20

Lunch time bump, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Just got home form a Memorial day parade, and I;m thankful for all the soldiers and their families! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Ready for CFB!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Just got home form a Memorial day parade, and I;m thankful for all the soldiers and their families! Go Dawgs!



X2. Back home in Ky. Now I can really get to going on the Go Dawg Thread


----------



## KyDawg

I am getting old, cant remeber if I said Go Dawgs tonight or not, so just in case Gooooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Or as Les would say Geauxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Just one more time tonight to my South Ga friends in Sumter, Dougherty, Ware, Tift, Cook, Brooks, Lowndes, Mitchell, Worth and last but not least Cook Counties. Gooooooo Daaaaaaaawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Did I leave out Thomas County? Cant believe I left out Thomas. To all the Bulldawgs in T'ville and Coolidge, Goooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Bout to jump out of the truck and get some work done! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Goooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Yes yes yes, Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and bring me back some mud bugs.


----------



## KyDawg

I am still mad that I didn't my soft shell crab. They are better than ham.


----------



## Hut2

Grilling a steak & thinking of football, Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Watching Deadliest Catch and wating for my Dawgs to take the field. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



I wondered if we were going to see you tonight. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I wondered if we were going to see you tonight. Go Dawgs.



Been wide open today, but there is always time for a Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie check out the Hatfields and McCoys it's on the History channel. Coming on right now.


----------



## KyDawg

I missed part 1 last night and recorded it. I am getting ready to watch it on one TV while recording part 2 on the other, to watch tommorow. The feud will be settled before I get to watch it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I missed part 1 last night and recorded it. I am getting ready to watch it on one TV while recording part 2 on the other, to watch tommorow. The feud will be settled before I get to watch it.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Did I leave out Thomas County? Cant believe I left out Thomas. To all the Bulldawgs in T'ville and Coolidge, Goooooooooooooo Dawgs.



Hey now.... don't leave out us North Ga Dawgs.

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Well I did kinda grow up down there and they didn't teach us the names of those "northern" counties" like Bibb and such.  But they warned us to stay out of Atlanta. But I will give a shout out to all you Dawgs in Helen. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Or is it Cleveland and are they one and the same. I dont know my north Ga. geography very good Unicoi, but I did work on it some in Duluth last week


----------



## Hut2

Don't leave out Fitzgerald & Douglas! Lots of Dawg fans there too. Oh, and Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Well I did kinda grow up down there and they didn't teach us the names of those "northern" counties" like Bibb and such.  But they warned us to stay out of Atlanta. But I will give a shout out to all you Dawgs in Helen. Go Dawgs.





KyDawg said:


> Or is it Cleveland and are they one and the same. I dont know my north Ga. geography very good Unicoi, but I did work on it some in Duluth last week



Both Cleveland and Helen are in White County. Cleveland is the county seat and Helen is the tourist town nestled up to the Mtns on the far north end of the county. LOL.... Bibb dang sure ain't north GA.....


----------



## KyDawg

Daddy always said anything north of Macon is in the north. Like I told Brownceluse I had to alter my thinking when I moved to Ky. My goal is to visit every county in that great Sate before I move on to that great Dawgland in the sky. I knocked afew off the list last week. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a Go Dawgs to all the Bulldawgs in White County.


----------



## KyDawg

To all the Dawgs in Harris county and Pine Mtn. Goooooooo Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Been to the smallest county in the state, but it has been a while. Go Dawgs in Echols county.


----------



## KyDawg

Has anybody ever been to effingHAM county? Go Dawgs there also.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to everybody in Miller county.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all the troopers in Troup county.


----------



## KyDawg

Hut2 said:


> Don't leave out Fitzgerald & Douglas! Lots of Dawg fans there too. Oh, and Go Dawgs



I love Fitzgerald, That is  in south Ga. How about Hawkinsville, I think they used to train the pacers and trotters (horse racing) there during the winter.


----------



## KyDawg

Well done all I can do tongiht to beat the Bamers, so I will say good night to every one and give a Go Dawgs out to everyone in Damascus. Gooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat

*Go Dawgs*

How bout a shout out to Dawg fans in Towns County.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

morning DAWG FANS.......

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Hut2

At work, Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs in Towns County. Only been there once, but I thought it was a beautiful part of the great state.


----------



## Les Miles

What's going on up in here?


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Lunch time Go Dawgs!



You guy have alot better options for lunch than I do. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Lunch time Go Dawgs!



Ham sandwiches again?


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> Ham sandwiches again?



You Guessed it. Salty Salty


----------



## KyDawg

How about a Go Dawgs shout out to all the fine people in habersHAM county.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Berlin Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all of you that can eat seafood anytime you want to. Cant do that up here.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a go Dawgs to all the good people in Brasstown Bald.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> How about a go Dawgs to all the good people in Brasstown Bald.



Not many folks up there period...... beautiful place though. If you ever get down here that is a must do.

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Not many folks up there period...... beautiful place though. If you ever get down here that is a must do.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!!



My Great Grandparents were from that vicinity, and I remembered my Grandfather talking about thier visits to Brasstown Ball, so the wife and I made a trip up there several years ago, and you are right it is a must see.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a go Dawgs to all you fine people in chatHAM county.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a go Dawgs to all the fine people in BACON county. I know, it's a stretch, but there some fine people down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to you UGA's in HAMilton Ga.


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## KyDawg

What Les, you have never heard of HAMilton Ga. You need to brush up on your Ga Geography.


----------



## KyDawg

To all the UGA fans in rockingHAM Ga. Go Dawgs. I think this lovely village is actually in BACON county. Might be wrong though.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a go Dawgs to all my friends in HAMpton ga.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> What Les, you have never heard of HAMilton Ga. You need to brush up on your Ga Geography.



Hamilton is a city in and the county seat of Harris County, Georgia, United States. 
It is part of the Columbus, Georgia-Alabama Metropolitan Statistical Area. 
Area: 2.1 sq miles (5.4 km²)
Weather: 91° F, Wind N at 5 mph, 27% Humidity
Population: 637 (2009)

Is that good enough for ya? 

Geaux Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Impressive, but I think you are HAMing it up now


----------



## KyDawg

I know who needs  a go Dawgs, all those great Bulldawgs in cHAMblee Ga.


----------



## Les Miles

Dear lord.... we have created a monster.


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> Dear lord.... we have created a monster.



And just a week ago I didn't exist. Gooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ratllesnake roundup country. Let's hear it in whigHAM.


----------



## brownceluse

A late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

And lets not forget, go Dwag down in pelHAM


----------



## KyDawg

Good night  and go Dawgs also down in graHAM County


----------



## KyDawg

Okay I am now out of Ga. hams. I need some help, but dont think there are many left. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

We used to listen to the Dawg games back in the 70's on the banks of Reed bingHAM lake down in Colquitt County.  Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Statham, right up the road from the house here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs in statHAM


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> And just a week ago I didn't exist. Gooooooooooo Dawgs.



We're still not sure if you're real. 

Geaux Dawgs - just for my boys


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## gacowboy

2012- The Year of the DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go dogs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

How long till football season? Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

heck yea!!!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all the way to the 2012 SEC cHAMpionship.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs all the way to the 2012 SEC cHAMpionship.


 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, just hope we survive the Mizzou game with half of our secondary on the bench. Hope theye enjoyed those Brownies.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Quitman Ga.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs all the way to the 2012 SEC cHAMpionship.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Where exactly are y'all going?


----------



## toolmkr20

Morning bump. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> Where exactly are y'all going?



Werever it is you will want to be there also. GO Dawgs.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool day in Ky. Barely made it to 60 today. I had to get my long sleeve britches back out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

How bout Uriah, anybody heard the scoop on him yet?


----------



## Buck

He's all Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> He's all Dawg!



Yes sah! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Another great day to be a Dawg fan! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all over that great state.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Daawgs. Go Dawgs. GoDawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

We got to get going 1000 is a long way off and I aint getting no younger if you know what I mean. Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all my friends in Colquitt County. Go Pack.


----------



## KyDawg

Just go Dawgs.


----------



## DeepweR

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Did all the Dawgs go to bed with the chickens tonight? Lets get some go Dawgs going. I spent the whole day on old Hickory lake clelbrating my 66th birthday. Surely some of you young Dawgs can help beat dem Bamers. I like Ham also.


----------



## brownceluse

Had a great day on the campaign trail today! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Had a great day on the campaign trail today! Go Dawgs!



Think you will be able to pull The prez. through down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Slyvester Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Montezuma Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish I had another Ga. town with Ham in it. Then I would tell them Gooooooooooooooooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat

*Dawgs*

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DeepweR

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## JD

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## JD

A Sunday evening Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

As the grill get ready for the ribeyes, I would like to say Gooooooooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


>



I think you posting pictures has caused enough trouble....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> I think you posting pictures has caused enough trouble....... Go Dawgs!








Go dwags!!


----------



## KyDawg

For all the Dawg Fans in Barney Ga. GOOOOO Dawgs. And send me some peaches.


----------



## brownceluse

Gooooo Daaaawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all you deer hunters down in Stewart County and Louvale.


----------



## KyDawg

A big Go Dawgs to all those peanut farmers in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I wonder if saxby cHAMbliss is a Dawg fan.


----------



## KyDawg

Goodnight and Go Dawgs to all the fine people down in Nashville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Monday Morning


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Werever it is you will want to be there also. GO Dawgs.



Hmmm.... 



KyDawg said:


> Goodnight and Go Dawgs to all the fine people down in Nashville Ga.



I've been there before. Nice little town. 



KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on a beautiful Monday Morning



Geaux Dawgs - still riding that UGA bandwagon all the way to the dome.


----------



## KyDawg

Well good afternoon Les. Go all you Tiger Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Well good afternoon Les. Go all you Tiger Dawgs.



I like bacon!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

As I finish of a mid-afternoon Ham sandwich, just want to say Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

It's all about the red and black! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Sparks Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown we are 1/5 of the way home.


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs from the commonwealth oh Kentucky.


----------



## westcobbdog

another HBTD!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown we are 1/5 of the way home.



# 205 Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

its all about the DAWGS!!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Another great day in the best state in the south! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Boudreaux

brownceluse said:


> Another great day in the best state in the south!



I didn't know you had traveled to Louisiana.  Are you over there scouting out duck blinds?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs from way up here.


----------



## Unicoidawg

brownceluse said:


> Another great day in the best state in the south! Go Dawgs!





Boudreaux said:


> I didn't know you had traveled to Louisiana.  Are you over there scouting out duck blinds?



If it's so great in Louisana the question begs???? Why o why do you live in GEORGIA. Just curious.....



GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

I lived in Georgia for about 12 years and I have to say it is a wonderful place to live. I lived on St. Simons Island for 3 years and then in Marietta for 9. Great memories there. However, best states don't always produce best football...Best football would be in the state of Alabama for the last 3 years.


----------



## brownceluse

Unicoidawg said:


> If it's so great in Louisana the question begs???? Why o why do you live in GEORGIA. Just curious.....
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!


They'll come up with soem lame excuse. We know why their here, and why they'll never go back to their home state. Go  Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Before I start snapping the beans I just picked I would like to say Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go all you Dawgs down around Twin Lakes.


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in HirAM


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs Down in HirAM



That's pronounced Harrum. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> That's pronounced Harrum. Go Dawgs!



Yes I belive they do say it that way. But gotta be a bunch of great Dawgs down there.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a Go Dawgs to the fine people of gresHAMville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

And also a Go Dawgs to all of you in Douglasville.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How about a Go Dawgs to the fine people of gresHAMville Ga.



I've hung one or two deer in the greshamville mall deer cooler. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks kike a good place to hunt. In Green county I think. Pobably some rough walking isnt it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yes I belive they do say it that way. But gotta be a bunch of great Dawgs down there.



Use to be a liquor store on every corner, but the bammers moved deeper in the woods so now it's Dawg Country.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cordele, "Watermelon center".


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Looks kike a good place to hunt. In Green county I think. Pobably some rough walking isnt it.



Nah not too bad. Yes it is in green county. Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all of you down in Norman Park Ga.


----------



## nickel back

Go!!  Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Homerville GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs in Alapaha Ga. Some big old hybrid Bluegill down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Social Circle.


----------



## brownceluse

Dang Charlie you know your state well! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Wrens Ga. Home of the great southern author Erskine Caldwell, there was a pretty good Dawg offensive lineman from there also.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Dang Charlie you know your state well! Go Dawgs!



Dont get me started on Eatonton and Rock Eagle. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hut2

Gooo Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all the old boys Down at Diamond Jims.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cochran Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from up here in the north Ga mountains!


----------



## KyDawg

The mountain country in Ga is Beautiful. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

How about a Go Dawgs for the fine folks in Soperton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all you fans in Claxton Ga. Anybody care for a piece of fruitcake.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Cedartown Ga. Home to a pretty decent old Golfer.


----------



## KyDawg

A big Go Dawgs goes out to the fine folks way down south in Ochlocknee Ga. Grow some fine Satsumas down there. Or used to anyway.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and Go dawgs to everyone in Sale City Ga.


----------



## DeepweR

go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## nickel back

its all about the 

DAWGS!!

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

A early evening Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> A early evening Go Dawgs!!!



As opposed to my late evening Go Dawgs, Georgia geography sessions.


----------



## KyDawg

An early evening Go Dawgs to the fine people down in Blairsville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Kinda quite on here tonight. How about a go Dawgs for the good ole boys in Donaldsonville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

It is bad when Darrel Waltrip get more activity than the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Otis Redding country.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to South Ga Dawg down in Leesburg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, to all you fine fans in Needmore Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a Go Dawgs for the great people down in Rochelle Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bogart Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go to Dawgs in Ashburn Ga. Had some good friends down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and Go Dawgs to the Great people in Nahunta Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



x 2


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> x 2



You fixin to get me started, and when I start there is no stopping me. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You fixin to get me started, and when I start there is no stopping me. Go Dawgs.


This is your thread. Get after it and Gooooo Daaawwgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> This is your thread. Get after it and Gooooo Daaawwgs!!!!!



Finishing a brisket up on the grill right now but watch out later.

You are the Godfather of this thread I just hang around on here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go All you Dawgs down in Toccoa Ga. Home to that famous singer of "I feel Good".


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to the great folks down in Pecan City Ga. Close to the almost famous U.S. 319 dragway.


----------



## KyDawg

GO DAWGS down in Metter Ga. I believe there was a DGD from there but his name escapes me right now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you hairy Gawgs down in Bridgeboro Ga. Found some nice arrowheads around those cypress ponds in that part of the great state.


----------



## KyDawg

Go dawgs down toward Fargo Ga. About as far as you can go and still be in Ga.


----------



## DeepweR

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good Sunday morning to all! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawg Pride


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, all the way to SEC Championship.


----------



## KyDawg

A late evening Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and leave the Bamers in the rearview mirror.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Another great day to be a Dawg fan! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a Kentucky Bulldog.


----------



## KyDawg

Well I guess that I will beat the Bamers by myself. I can do it just watch. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go To one of the stongest Dwags ever. Go you dgd Lars Tate


----------



## KyDawg

How about that Dawg Kevin Butler?


----------



## riprap

60 yards plus a foot and a half, he kicked a long one, a long one...


----------



## KyDawg

Go you old Dawg Donald Portefield. He shined against the Au Tigers back in the sixties.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> 60 yards plus a foot and a half, he kicked a long one, a long one...



Thanks Rip I need some help from the Old Dawgs like myself to beat them Bamers down bad.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> 60 yards plus a foot and a half, he kicked a long one, a long one...



I think Munson said is was several thousand yards.


----------



## KyDawg

Go to a great Dawg David Green.


----------



## KyDawg

How about that Dawg Frank Sinkwich 1942 Hiesman trophy winner.


----------



## KyDawg

Of course we would never mention that little back named Walker.
Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to a great man named Wally Butts.


----------



## riprap

Georgia has come flying back down to the Kentucky 16...Rex Robinson sticks it up there...GOOD.. he kicked the watchamacallit out of it.


----------



## KyDawg

Ray Goff was not the only Qback from Moultrie, we had another one named Jack Montgomery.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Georgia has come flying back down to the Kentucky 16...Rex Robinson sticks it up there...GOOD.. he kicked the watchamacallit out of it.



Dang Rip I believe you have listened to about as many games as I have. Seeing them was great, but Munson describing them to you was unforgetable.


----------



## KyDawg

Fran the Man was a pretty good Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

There was a coach between Butts and Dooley and I believe his name was Griffin. Help me out Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



The main man did show up. Thanks, Brown, did not mean to take your thread over, but we just have to beat them Bamers to 1000.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Dang Rip I believe you have listened to about as many games as I have. Seeing them was great, but Munson describing them to you was unforgetable.



I have the vhs tapes but we don't have a vhs player anymore.

Munson and Saturdays at deer camp were special. The goons we have now are horrible. They can't even tell you how many yards were gained or lost. They act like we are watching on TV. Not sure if they are at the game half the time. It's not just because nobody can replace Larry. 

One thing Tech has us beat at is announcers.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip, who was your favorite Dawg of all time?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> There was a coach between Butts and Dooley and I believe his name was Griffin. Help me out Rip.



I must type older than I really am.


----------



## riprap

riprap said:


> I must type older than I really am.



I am like T. Graham Brown, "I tell it like it use to be".


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I have the vhs tapes but we don't have a vhs player anymore.
> 
> Munson and Saturdays at deer camp were special. The goons we have now are horrible. They can't even tell you how many yards were gained or lost. They act like we are watching on TV. Not sure if they are at the game half the time. It's not just because nobody can replace Larry.
> 
> One thing Tech has us beat at is announcers.



I was on a Quail hunt with my best friend at Boggy Pond plantation with a radio on in the the Jeep when we heard run Lindsay run. I will never forget that.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I must type older than I really am.



I am so sorry, I guess because I am getting old I think everyone else is. My bad.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I am so sorry, I guess because I am getting old I think everyone else is. My bad.



I was born about 25 yrs too late.


----------



## KyDawg

I want to ride on that boat of yours on a Georgia Lake, if it is the last thing I do, and I will even bring the ham.


----------



## KyDawg

Brownceluse loves ham. because it is salt salty salty.


----------



## KyDawg

Mikey Henderson was a great Dawg


----------



## KyDawg

What you got Lauren


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> What you got Lauren



We would always wonder what he was on. Never made any sense. We always pictured him with the hat with two beer cans on top over with the cheerleaders when Larry caught him off guard.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I want to ride on that boat of yours on a Georgia Lake, if it is the last thing I do, and I will even bring the ham.



Bring it on down. We can go wherever you'd like.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock Ga. Home of my ancestors.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> We would always wonder what he was on. Never made any sense. We always pictured him with the hat with two beer cans on top over with the cheerleaders when Larry caught him off guard.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Talking Rock Ga. Home of my ancestors.



I thought you was from Moultrie. Aint Talking Rock in Pickens county?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I was born about 25 yrs too late.



No I was born about 25 years to early


----------



## KyDawg

My Great Grandady left Talking rock on a train with two mules and his family arounf 1890 and headed south to Moultrie Ga. They setteled there and raised cotton and fought bowlweevels for many years.


----------



## KyDawg

There are still some Eatons in Pickens county. Heck who knows we may even be kin.


----------



## KyDawg

How about a go Dawgs to all my Kinfolk in Pickens county.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> There are still some Eatons in Pickens county. Heck who knows we may even be kin.



Just making sure you are who you say you are. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I may lock this thing tonight. I dont like Bamers to much.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Just making sure you are who you say you are. Go Dawgs!



You know who I am we ate Mud Bugs together.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs I did not realize we had hit page 7.


----------



## KyDawg

If Rip hangs in there we might get this done before July fourth. South GA Dawg aint helping us much. I expected alot more from Leesburgh.


----------



## KyDawg

I think post 333 put us one third of the way there.


----------



## KyDawg

It would help if Les would come back to life. Where is he?


----------



## KyDawg

Is their a rule on here about how many post you can do in a row? Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg

Does anyone other than me remember our QB Lastinger?


----------



## KyDawg

I wish we still played Clemson every year, those were some great games.


----------



## KyDawg

Are the bugs from Arlanta relevant anymore?


----------



## KyDawg

How many people remember when Spurrier was the Qback at Florida (kills me to type that word) and The Hiesman Trophy candidate and we beat them like 5000 to nothing.


----------



## KyDawg

Sugar falling from the sky


----------



## KyDawg

Hobnail Boot, I had never heard of a Hobnail boot. But has to be one of Musons greatest.


----------



## KyDawg

Did not mean to be a thread killer Mr Brown, but I cant stand Bamers. And I dont intend to stop anytime soon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Funston GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie you aint right brother. You have to be the greatest Dawg fan of all time! Go You crazy Dawg Charlie and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

There was a great offensive lneman named George Patton at UGA, he was recruited I believe as a Quaterback. He never played a down there until his last game  and then Dooley let him take a snap on the last play. It was in a Bowl Game I think that we won, but with age the memory fails me sometime.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you aint right brother. You have to be the greatest Dawg fan of all time! Go You crazy Dawg Charlie and Go Dawgs!



Best compliment I have ever had, thanks Jeff. Have you ate anymore of that Ham?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Beat the Bamers


----------



## KyDawg

Nothing in the world better than a Georgia BullDawg.


----------



## KyDawg

I am A Dawg, My two sons are Dawgs and ther sons better be Dawgs or else.


----------



## KyDawg

Was Born a Dawg and will Die a Dawg. Is there any other way?


----------



## KyDawg

I am really goimg to get at it tommorow night. Go Buck Belue.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg Pulpwood


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown who was your favorite Dawg?


----------



## KyDawg

Charlie Trippi was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg

Charles Grant was not bad


----------



## KyDawg

Phillip Daniels was a DGd out of Miller County


----------



## KyDawg

I think Hines Ward was an above average player also.


----------



## KyDawg

I reckon everybody in Ga went to sleep


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Rip, Brown, amd all of the other Great Dawgs Fans in that fine state. Go get dem Bamers.


----------



## Jebediah One Eye

Go dawgs!!  New member just crusing around and saw the dawgs thread and thought i would show my support!  Looks like this could be a good place to play!


----------



## brownceluse

Jebediah One Eye said:


> Go dawgs!!  New member just crusing around and saw the dawgs thread and thought i would show my support!  Looks like this could be a good place to play!



Welcome to the fire! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Back to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Goooo Daaawwgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs on top


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs. BLT' sure are good with thick Bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

BTTT Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

I still like the Dawgs!

I like LSU, Miami, and Florida too! 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## KyDawg

Like LSU and Miami is okay, but Gators, no way. Go you Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg

What's for supper? Ham and Beans for the wife and I and Ham hock for Odell. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Tuesday night and time to Bark. Goooooooooooooo Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

looking...looking...there's a man open Arnold...touchdown, touchdown!


----------



## KyDawg

I can close my eyes and almost hear him.


----------



## KyDawg

We ran an end around reverse with Hines Ward.


----------



## KyDawg

Get the picture now. It is a little different though.


----------



## KyDawg

Robert Edwards a DGD. Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

We've been behind ALL night!


----------



## KyDawg

Richard Seymour All American Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Clarence Kay, what a Dawg he was.


----------



## KyDawg

Andre Hastings was a pretty fine Dawg too.


----------



## brownceluse

Looks like y'all have been taking care of this thread for me. Yall make me proud to be a BullDawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

(Larry) Watcha got...(Lauren) Well Larry there was a penalty on the play couldn't really see what hap...(Larry)1st and 15 now for the dawgs...


----------



## KyDawg

Preston Ridlehuber Sun Bowl MVP in Vince's first Team I believe.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> (Larry) Watcha got...(Lauren) Well Larry there was a penalty on the play couldn't really see what hap...(Larry)1st and 15 now for the dawgs...



Poor Lauren, kinda got lost in the hype sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Looks like y'all have been taking care of this thread for me. Yall make me proud to be a BullDawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!



We got a good leader. Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem GA.


----------



## KyDawg

WE may finally get this thing to page 9. Go Dawgs in Pitts Ga.


----------



## riprap

Ray Goff beat Gene Stallings. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I love Vidalia Onions. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I also like Vienna Sausage. Go Dawgs!






But not with Mustard.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Baconton Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Davisboro Ga. Big deer and green fields!


----------



## KyDawg

Got me on that one never heard of it, but like it already. Go Dawgs in D'boro!


----------



## KyDawg

There use to be huge Deer in Worth County. Boyd Jones held the record there for many years with a monster that weighed 355 pounds field dressed.


----------



## KyDawg

Until tommorrow Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got me on that one never heard of it, but like it already. Go Dawgs in D'boro!



It's in Washington county east of Sandersville. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I late night Go Dawgs! Working all night tonight!!!!!!!!! I love it not!


----------



## Jebediah One Eye

Go DAWGS!!  Im ready for the season so i can party!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Jebediah One Eye said:


> Go DAWGS!!  Im ready for the season so i can party!!!



Are you going to have to wait a few games to start partying this year like last year or the year before?


----------



## Jebediah One Eye

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you going to have to wait a few games to start parying this year like last year or the year before?



huhhhh? what the heck are you talkin about? i parties 24/7 bro!


----------



## Nitram4891

Jebediah One Eye said:


> huhhhh? what the heck are you talkin about? i parties 24/7 bro!



This was an awesome party!!!   Go Go Power Rangers!


----------



## Jebediah One Eye

yeah i had a blast!  whats your point gomer?


----------



## Nitram4891

Jebediah One Eye said:


> yeah i had a blast!  whats your point gomer?



Whats a gomer?


----------



## KyDawg

I believe he thinks you were on the Andy Griffith show Nitram.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> I believe he thinks you were on the Andy Griffith show Nitram.



Thanks KyDawg   How's all that bacon treating you?


----------



## KyDawg

I got A big slab that will go on the smoker this weekend will post pics later.


----------



## KyDawg

Its a beautiful Wednesday here in the Commonwealth. Temps in the low 70's. Almost feels like football weather. Go Dawgs.


----------



## DSGB

What do UGA fans and Georgia Tech fans have in common?

They’re both obsessed with UGA!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Nitram4891 said:


> This was an awesome party!!!   Go Go Power Rangers!



Awwwwww still the typical Frenchman I see............ having to have others fight the battles you can't win. 




Here's you a couple there frenchy......








GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Jebediah One Eye

nitram4891 said:


> whats a gomer?


----------



## Nitram4891

Jebediah One Eye said:


> yeah i had a blast!  whats your point gomer?


----------



## brownceluse

Jebediah One Eye said:


> View attachment 671635


Thats too bad!


----------



## KyDawg

That lasted longer than I thought it would.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That lasted longer than I thought it would.



Are you sure your real?


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Are you sure your real?



The wife says I am REAL childish. Tend to agree with her.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The wife says I am REAL childish. Tend to agree with her.


----------



## KyDawg

I like the Dawgs more than Les likes Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I like the Dawgs more than Les likes Bacon.



Then you sir have red and black coming out your ears! Because ol Les loves bacon, and fried grouper more than anything! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Then you sir have red and black coming out your ears! Because ol Les loves bacon, and fried grouper more than anything! Go Dawgs!



I heard that you like pelican.


----------



## brownceluse

Les Miles said:


> I heard that you like pelican.


I have found that if it is dusted with some creole seasoning it's hard to beat.


----------



## KyDawg

Got the sunflowers planted toady and looking forward to the mother of all Dove shoots. Go Dawgs. Bacon is looooooking good.


----------



## KyDawg

I think it is going to be a good year. Only thing worrying me right now is that Mizzou game with the suspensions.


----------



## KyDawg

Freddie Gilbert, You wanna talk about a DGD


----------



## KyDawg

George "Kid" Wodruff was the Dawgs coach in 1927. I think I tailgated at some of those games. Course back then the "tail" was on the back of our mule.


----------



## KyDawg

In 1896 Pop Warner had an undefeated team at UGA 4 and 0. Bamers would be counting this right up there with the 1939 Golf Digest NC as one of there 400 championships.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> In 1896 Pop Warner had an undefeated team at UGA 4 and 0. Bamers would be counting this right up there with the 1939 Golf Digest NC as one of there 400 championships.



They were probably on probation that year.


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Geaux Bacon and ham


----------



## KyDawg

Iam learning more about these puters everyday witness above post. Alot of creatvity and originality. NOTTTT.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Columbus Ga. Just stay out of Phenix City Al. I saw a scary movie about that place last night. We get our movies kinda late up here.


----------



## KyDawg

Wake up Brown this thread is dying without you, Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## KyDawg

I am gonna eat yours and Les's Bacon, whatever is left over Odell gets.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Wake up Brown this thread is dying without you, Go Dawgs.



I'm here!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Va Dawg used to live in Hinton West Va. Wonder if they are one and the same?


----------



## KyDawg

Hello Jeff, just trying to leave those Bamers in the Dust.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am gonna eat yours and Les's Bacon, whatever is left over Odell gets.



No dont do that. My brother Was up there last week I should have got him to pick it up...


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> I am gonna eat yours and Les's Bacon, whatever is left over Odell gets.



Bacon is good.


----------



## Les Miles

It...


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hello Jeff, just trying to leave those Bamers in the Dust.



Them bamers ain't fast enough or smart enough! Go you hairy DAWGS!


----------



## Les Miles

is...


----------



## Les Miles

about


----------



## Les Miles

time


----------



## Les Miles

to...


----------



## Les Miles

get


----------



## Les Miles

.to


----------



## Les Miles

page


----------



## Les Miles

Ten


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## KyDawg

Les starts page 10. I believe he is a closet Dawg.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Les starts page 10. I believe he is a closet Dawg.



I like the Dawgs. I also like ham and bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

Tim Worley was a good Ga Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> I like the Dawgs. I also like ham and bacon.



There is a batch of Bacon going on the smoker about Sunday, as promised I will post some pics, if I can figure out how to. Dint say i wa bright.


----------



## KyDawg

I tell you what I really want. I want some crackling cornbread. Now you talk about the best part of old porky it has to be some cracklings. Gotta be cold weather for that though.


----------



## KyDawg

I got to try me a fattie, although someone is telling me I am about fat enough. Go Dawgs and take me with you for some much needed exercise. I think I will get that in Atlanta in January.
Goooooooooooooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Where is the NC game this year I need to start making Hotel reservations.


----------



## KyDawg

1980 ALL OVER AGAIN. If we get by Mizzou.


----------



## KyDawg

It dont hurt to dream, at my age you start running out of chances to win this thing. Whatta you got Lauren?


----------



## KyDawg

There is only one thing I can control in beating Bamers at and I am doing it now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Center Hill Ga. hard against the bank of Bridge Creek.


----------



## KyDawg

I keep forgeting that you guys are an hour behind me. It is still early up here and still alot of time to beat Bamers.


----------



## KyDawg

So you all sleep tight while I work the night shift.


----------



## KyDawg

Like Brownceluse had to do last night.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Go Dawgs, Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Going to Athens at least once this year. Varsity Burgers and Beer later.


----------



## KyDawg

I might even bring some Bacon with me. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Getting by them Game Chickens wont be easy, but we will do it this time. Guranteed.


----------



## KyDawg

Coach Griffin was the one between Butts and Dooley I believe. Did not have a very good record.


----------



## KyDawg

That was for RipRap a fine Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

You know whats wierd is that Dooley was an Auburn man and Pat Dye was a Georgia man. Go figure.


----------



## KyDawg

I do not like playing the Ga/Fla game in Jacksonville every year. Lets move back to campus or play it in Atlanta every year.


----------



## KyDawg

Larry Munson replace Ed Thelinus(dont know about the spelling) as Uga play by play man in 66.


----------



## KyDawg

How long will Derrick Dooley last at Useless Tenn.


----------



## KyDawg

The night is just starting Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Valdosta, except for wildcats and vikings, Go Packers and I dont me Green Bay.


----------



## KyDawg

I think Xzavier ward will make an impact on the o-line. this guy is huge.


----------



## KyDawg

Okay I  have to sleep also. Just want to go to Boudreaux's soon and have some soft shell crabs. Let me know when next forum is.


----------



## KyDawg

Okay I  have to sleep also. Just want to go to Boudreaux's soon and have some soft shell crabs. Let me know when next forum is.


----------



## KyDawg

Just kidding Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Coolidge Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in of all places       Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Inaha Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Carrolton GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Milledgiville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Okay Dawgs I am really going now. Go Dawgs down at Sundown Hill Plantation in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Puhleeese go to sleep my wife said.


----------



## KyDawg

I really wanted to be # 500


----------



## KyDawg

I think I can


----------



## KyDawg

All I can say is go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

I like Bacon and Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Only 5 to go


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Savanah


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in LA.


----------



## KyDawg

You know who I mean, Les


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all over the world


----------



## KyDawg

500th Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Half way home and good night Les wherever you are.


----------



## brownceluse

Good lord Charlie you are the man! I like bacon and I like ham. Randy's a closet Dawgs fan! Lewis Grizzard was a DGD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hows about A midday Thursday Gooooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Just got up. Good moring to the Dawg nation! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Man you working some rough hours.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Man you working some rough hours.



Yep I hate working nights...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It is Blackberry picking time in Ky. Love those Blackberry cobblers.
Got a bunch of em today and didn't even see one Copperhead, which is unusual. Because if I ever see a Copperhead I have to have a Beer to calm my nerves. Unfortunately the wife learned the difference between Garter Snakes and the othe kind. Sure is a heap of garter snakes up here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Got blackberrys at the edge of the yard and catawba worms on the trees, go dawgs. if anybody needs fishbait come on over.


----------



## KyDawg

But do you have any Copperheads? I need Copperheads.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I love blackberry cobbler!


----------



## KyDawg

They are good, but my arms look like I have been  in a fight with that siccors hand fellow,after the afternoon of picking dem things.


----------



## KyDawg

Still cant get get over Kmendiche going to Clemson. Maybe the SEC scared him. Course looking at him dont think anything could scare him.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Still cant get get over Kmendiche going to Clemson. Maybe the SEC scared him. Course looking at him dont think anything could scare him.



I know one future sec player he is scared of. Brandon Kublanow. He man handled him for 4 quarters in the dome. Brandon chose right though he's a Dawg! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I knew I would spell his name wrong, I can hardly pronouce it.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Got blackberrys at the edge of the yard and catawba worms on the trees, go dawgs. if anybody needs fishbait come on over.



I have two catawba trees by my house, but they have only had worms on them once in the last 20 or so years. Would it help to transplant some or not?


----------



## riprap

I did on mine and then the black ants got on my trees and they were gone for several years. They are back this year and are whoppers. Anybody got any nice campers for sale up there in dawg country?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I did on mine and then the black ants got on my trees and they were gone for several years. They are back this year and are whoppers. Anybody got any nice campers for sale up there in dawg country?[/QUOTE]
> Infraction time mods!! Take it to the swap and sell! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> riprap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did on mine and then the black ants got on my trees and they were gone for several years. They are back this year and are whoppers. Anybody got any nice campers for sale up there in dawg country?[/QUOTE]
> Infraction time mods!! Take it to the swap and sell! Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattle tell. I was talking to Kydawg.
Click to expand...


----------



## KyDawg

We have more black ants up here than we do Ham, could be my Problem. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Could I use the Black ants for blugill bait? That is probalbly a question for stingmusic though.


----------



## KyDawg

Blackberry cobler and blackberry jam, going after more tommorow, but I hope we see more Copperheads.


----------



## KyDawg

Bacon pictures coming Monday, thanks to Tarbox99.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock again. I have to get down there sometimes and see the land of my ancestors. Anybody know much about it?


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and Go Dawgs, tommorow will be a great day to be a Dawg. Blackberrys and ham and bacon and jowl and ribs. I like whole hog BBQ also.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Talking Rock again. I have to get down there sometimes and see the land of my ancestors. Anybody know much about it?



Used to go to some chicken fights up there when I was a teenager. The dixie mafia still runs that part of the state. A lot of good people up that way. Oh, Go Dawgs! Off to work now. Charlie keep this thing going!


----------



## brownceluse

brownceluse said:


> Used to go to some chicken fights up there when I was a teenager. The dixie mafia still runs that part of the state. A lot of good people up that way. Oh, Go Dawgs! Off to work now. Charlie keep this thing going!


You let me down Charlie.......... Goooooooooooooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwggggggggggggggggggssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Turned in early last night, had to get up this morning and haul calves to marker. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

oh yea.... GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Turned in early last night, had to get up this morning and haul calves to marker. Go Dawgs.



I'll let you slide this time then. Go Dawgs!


----------



## WickedKwik

http://georgia.scout.com/2/1195238.html

Hope we have a good weekend with all the visitors!


----------



## WickedKwik

oh, and GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

WickedKwik said:


> http://georgia.scout.com/2/1195238.html
> 
> Hope we have a good weekend with all the visitors!



Thats a shame. Maybe he can get figured out.


----------



## KyDawg

Good afternoon all you hairy dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon all you hairy dawgs



Hey Charlie thats two fine looking grand youngins in your pic! Go Dawgs! You got them saying Go Dawgs yet?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Hey Charlie thats two fine looking grand youngins in your pic! Go Dawgs! You got them saying Go Dawgs yet?



Got them both saying "Go Dawgs woof woof woof". They will raised Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

That should have read "will BE raised Dawgs". Thanks for the compliment. We have had one or the other with us all week. Time for rest.


----------



## brownceluse

Friday evening Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Friday night Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Paulding county Ga. Saw a car in Nashville tonight from Paulding, and it inspired me.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Paulding county Ga. Saw a car in Nashville tonight from Paulding, and it inspired me.



Had to be a 4X4. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

As a matter of fact is was. It was a big old Ford 4 foot off of the ground. How did you know that. And how did it get to Nashville. Aint no dirt roads up here.


----------



## riprap

Paulding Co. use to be in the Guinness Book of World Records for having the most 4 wheel drives per resident than any other county. No joke, back in the 80's.


----------



## KyDawg

I don't know if I have ever been to Paulding Co. or not. What is the county seat? By the way I still want to go fishing in that boat. I will bring the chicken livers.


----------



## riprap

Chicken livers prohibited. Drive down and we'll hit Lanier in the morning or West Point.

Dallas is the county seat. Other big town is Hiram. Just north of us in Douglas Co.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Chicken livers prohibited. Drive down and we'll hit Lanier in the morning or West Point.
> 
> Dallas is the county seat. Other big town is Hiram. Just north of us in Douglas Co.


 Why?????


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Why?????



It's in the rules somewhere.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> It's in the rules somewhere.



 You kill any deer this year?


----------



## riprap

One in Harris County and one in Kansas. Kansas is cheating. Anybody can look like a pro there, but I'm going back. Will be my last time for a while. I got a little one on the way due in Jan.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> One in Harris County and one in Kansas. Kansas is cheating. Anybody can look like a pro there, but I'm going back. Will be my last time for a while. I got a little one on the way due in Jan.



Lets see some pics........ Must be nice to get to go all the way out there..........................


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Chicken livers prohibited. Drive down and we'll hit Lanier in the morning or West Point.
> 
> Dallas is the county seat. Other big town is Hiram. Just north of us in Douglas Co.



I just knew a chicken liver had never been on that boat. I have a good friend up here that has a nice boat like that and he would shoot you if ever thought about bringing a chicken liver on board.


----------



## KyDawg

We have some pretty nice deer up here.


----------



## KyDawg

They are so big that we have to use a chain saw to field dress them.


----------



## KyDawg

And I usually keep one tine to use as a snow shovel.


----------



## KyDawg

We once fed over 153 people on two back strips.


----------



## KyDawg

Big Big Big


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Lets see some pics........ Must be nice to get to go all the way out there..........................



It is a long drive.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> It is a long drive.



I went out to Arkansas and NE La duck hunting, but I havent been out that way deer hunting. Maybe one day.


----------



## DeepweR

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Happy fathers day to all the Dawg dads outh there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

My 2nd fathers day Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs to all the other dads.


----------



## KyDawg

A big happy Fathers day to all the Dawgs out there. I sure miss mine and he has been gone 15 years.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down around the Etowah mounds.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Blakely GA.


----------



## KyDawg

You up late tonight Brown. Have a happy fathers day Tommorow, and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You up late tonight Brown. Have a happy fathers day Tommorow, and Go Dawgs.


Hard to get back on track on the weekend. I'm gonna try and go to bed here in a minute. I hope I can sleep!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Working 48 straight at the FD and felt like saying.............

GO DAWGS!!!!!


Happy Fathers day to all you guys.


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Working 48 straight at the FD and felt like saying.............
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers day to all you guys.



You gonna need a vactaion Unicoi. Happy Fathers day  to all and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Been a great day so far. Me and my son are about to head to the lake and hopefully we can fill the live well full of crappie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Been a great day so far. Me and my son are about to head to the lake and hopefully we can fill the live well full of crappie! Go Dawgs!



Good luck on your fishing trip. I love me some crappie.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

My father and uncle just got back from South Moon Fish Camp down in Florida about 2 weeks ago and they tore up the bream and crappie! They were good, too! Fried up some taters (fresh cut and made ourselves), had cheese grits, fresh made gallon of sweet tea, and a fresh cut onion! MMMMMMM! Yes, they were good! 

Happy Father's Day to you all!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Athens Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown did you get any Crappie today? Go Dawgs!


----------



## john.lee

This is an awesome thread! !!!  Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown did you get any Crappie today? Go Dawgs!



We caught around 60 I think. My boy had a ball! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We caught around 60 I think. My boy had a ball! Go Dawgs!



Thats a heap of speckled perch.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Been a great day so far. Me and my son are about to head to the lake and hopefully we can fill the live well full of crappie! Go Dawgs!



Hard to beat that day we were bama fans and got to fish over at sabans place.


----------



## KyDawg

Bacon hot off the smoker, thanks to 99tarbox. It took me longer to post the picture that it did to smoke the Bacon. Thought Les would enjoy seeing this.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Have to keep up with the Bamers.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Bacon hot off the smoker, thanks to 99tarbox. It took me longer to post the picture that it did to smoke the Bacon. Thought Les would enjoy seeing this.



This is OK to bring in the Ranger.


----------



## KyDawg

The Ranger might eat my Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Hard to beat that day we were bama fans and got to fish over at sabans place.



I aint gonna lie rip we had some good times riding the Bama train, but if there was any reason to go back to being a Bamer. It would be for the fishing!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Bacon hot off the smoker, thanks to 99tarbox. It took me longer to post the picture that it did to smoke the Bacon. Thought Les would enjoy seeing this.


Good lawd! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna taste good in the morning, if I was closer I would trade you some for crappie. You know barter, barter, barter. Go Dawgs in Bacon County Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pebble City Ga. Arrowhead capital of SOWEGA.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, Bacon for Breakfast in the morning, wish yall could join me. Homemade biscuits, red eye gravy, grits, sliced canteloupe, Ky sorhgum molasses, and my own smoked Bacon. Strong coffe and homemade tomatoe juice. All welcome. Also got 3 or four fried quail left over from last night we could warm up.


----------



## KyDawg

Mid day Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Good night Dawgs, Bacon for Breakfast in the morning, wish yall could join me. Homemade biscuits, red eye gravy, grits, sliced canteloupe, Ky sorhgum molasses, and my own smoked Bacon. Strong coffe and homemade tomatoe juice. All welcome. Also got 3 or four fried quail left over from last night we could warm up.



Now if I get up that way this fall you gonna fix some of that good stuff up??? 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

You know I will. And some ham to, but it is salty salty salty.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Crappie fillets will be dropped in the grease this evening. Hushpuppies, fries, slaw, and corn picked about ten minutes ago! Then a side of my wifes chow chow! It's great to be a southern man with a southern wife in the best state in the south! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds like a feast Brown. I had a good mess of southern fried Quail, with gravy, grits and biscuits last night.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like a feast Brown. I had a good mess of southern fried Quail, with gravy, grits and biscuits last night.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


The outdoor cafe aint got nothing on this thread!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> The outdoor cafe aint got nothing on this thread!  Go Dawgs!



Sorry, but I'll have to DISAGREE! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I'll have to DISAGREE!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yeah it just a sideline for us those guys over there put some serious vittles out and I even learned some Bacon tricks over there.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Yeah it just a sideline for us those guys over there put some serious vittles out and I even learned some Bacon tricks over there.




You should REALLY join us and post some pics of this!!! 


> Homemade biscuits, red eye gravy, grits, sliced canteloupe, Ky sorhgum molasses, and my own smoked Bacon. Strong coffe and homemade tomatoe juice. All welcome. Also got 3 or four fried quail left over from last night we could warm up.


----------



## nickel back

starting a new job in the morning.......GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> You should REALLY join us and post some pics of this!!!



Had it again for supper tonight. Hard to beat breakfast suppers.






Go Dawgs and thanks again 99Tarbox.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hephzibah Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down around th Altamaha River. Used to catch some nice red bellies with my Dad down on that beautiful river.


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> You should REALLY join us and post some pics of this!!!



Dont doubt Charlie. He is real! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs along the Ochlocknee river, as it winds through South Ga., kinda snakey, but lots of good hunting and fishing memories from down that way.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown we went over 600. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dont want to use our 1000 up to quick, cause then Mr. Brown would just have to start another one.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown we went over 600. Go Dawgs.






KyDawg said:


> Dont want to use our 1000 up to quick, cause then Mr. Brown would just have to start another one.



Don't worry I would be honored to start another one! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You just gotta try some of this 99Tarbox Bacon. I just thought I knew something about Bacon. It is simple to make an only takes about 8 days.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You just gotta try some of this 99Tarbox Bacon. I just thought I knew something about Bacon. It is simple to make an only takes about 8 days.
> Go Dawgs.



Send me the details. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Send me the details. Go Dawgs!



I asked Tarbox to PM it to you. He has been very helpful to me with mine.

Go Dawgs. I Love homemade smoked Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I asked Tarbox to PM it to you. He has been very helpful to me with mine.
> 
> Go Dawgs. I Love homemade smoked Bacon.



I'll do it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I might need one fishing trip out of this deal, maybe you, RipRap and I fishing some, in my favorite state in this great country. 
Gooooooo Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap

Come on KYdawg, my batteries are charged. Let's go. Boat hasn't moved in a month.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Come on KYdawg, my batteries are charged. Let's go. Boat hasn't moved in a month.



Do you let minnows and night crawlers on your boat?


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Do you let minnows and night crawlers on your boat?



Looks like I'm gonna need a tarp or old piece of carpet for you and Kydawg to get in the boat.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Looks like I'm gonna need a tarp or old piece of carpet for you and Kydawg to get in the boat.



 Do you have crappie lights on there? If not I have plenty I can bring.......


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Do you have crappie lights on there? If not I have plenty I can bring.......



I have a generator, but we will need a chalk board to communicate.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I have a generator, but we will need a chalk board to communicate.



I got plenty of batteries. We will put one on each end of the boat. I think one leaks a little acid, but if you have a tarp we can just sit on that.


----------



## riprap

Might as well bring the camp stove and propane to fry up some of that bacon and ham.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Might as well bring the camp stove and propane to fry up some of that bacon and ham.



Now your talking. I have only fried bacon in the duck blind! I usually eat sardines in La hot sauce while I'm fishing!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Now your talking. I have only fried bacon in the duck blind! I usually eat sardines in La hot sauce while I'm fishing!



How bout we just stop somewhere good for breakfast and yall use artificial stuff and wear dark sunglasses like it's night time.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> How bout we just stop somewhere good for breakfast and yall use artificial stuff and wear dark sunglasses like it's night time.


Nah, we need to get that boat dirty. I do throw some artificial bait. Just a rooster tail. I have won more bass tourney's throwing a rooster than anything. Opps I just gave away my secret bait. Me and Charlie will be real careful when we are getting our minners out, and will be exspecially careful eating our sardines.


----------



## KyDawg

I guess mullet guts and limb lines are out.


----------



## KyDawg

And probably no Dynamite either.


----------



## KyDawg

How about my old timey crank phone. Heard that would make them come to the top.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Come on KYdawg, my batteries are charged. Let's go. Boat hasn't moved in a month.



Lets get together on a date and I will be there. I will bring tarp, ham, Bacon, potted meat annnnnnnnnnnnnd, 








Artificals only, I love Plastic worms and Rooster Tails, my favorite all around river lure.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Lets get together on a date and I will be there. I will bring tarp, ham, Bacon, potted meat annnnnnnnnnnnnd,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artificals only, I love Plastic worms and Rooster Tails, my favorite all around river lure.


I may be able to get a bass tracker if rip doesnt want us to dirty up his boat. We better hurry up on the Crappie though it wont be long and I will have to set my sights on white bass! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I asked Tarbox to PM it to you. He has been very helpful to me with mine.
> 
> Go Dawgs. I Love homemade smoked Bacon.



He did I will start the process this weekend!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Lets get together on a date and I will be there. I will bring tarp, ham, Bacon, potted meat annnnnnnnnnnnnd,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artificals only, I love Plastic worms and Rooster Tails, my favorite all around river lure.



I just bought a new 5th wheel Saturday. You got a camper?

 I have been leaving out GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I just bought a new 5th wheel Saturday. You got a camper?
> 
> I have been leaving out GO DAWGS!



Not unless you count my camping tent.  What does Fifth wheel mean My wife called me that the other day. Should I be worried?

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Not unless you count my camping tent.  What does Fifth wheel mean My wife called me that the other day. Should I be worried?
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!



Never heard that. You hook the trailer up in the bed of the truck. You spent much time back there?


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> You spent much time back there?




Working on those soon to be KY DAWGS!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> He did I will start the process this weekend!



You can get all the ingriedients at Whole Food Market, including the Pink salt. I saw one of these markets in Duluth on our enjoable trip down that way. 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cobb County Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Skint Chesnutt. Rip knows where that is. Yeah I Know what a fifth wheel is. But still dont like being called one.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Skint Chesnutt. Rip knows where that is. Yeah I Know what a fifth wheel is. But still dont like being called one.



Thought you might have gotten hooked up back there in your younger days.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You can get all the ingriedients at Whole Food Market, including the Pink salt. I saw one of these markets in Duluth on our enjoable trip down that way.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!



Thanks again! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Just put  35 ears of corn in the freezer. Mmm Hmm! Gonna start picking the silver queen tomorrow! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Just put  35 ears of corn in the freezer. Mmm Hmm! Gonna start picking the silver queen tomorrow! Go Dawgs!



Doesn't get any better than some silver queen on the grill. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My corn is only about 3 ft high. It is dry dry dry here.

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Doesn't get any better than some silver queen on the grill. Go Dawgs!


 No Sah it doesnt!



KyDawg said:


> My corn is only about 3 ft high. It is dry dry dry here.
> 
> Go Dawgs


This was planted early and it done great. Been just enough rain down here to have a good garden. I didnt plant it though. I cant have one where i live. The deer would just have a buffet. I just pick it! Wish I could have one though....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> No Sah it doesnt!
> 
> 
> This was planted early and it done great. Been just enough rain down here to have a good garden. I didnt plant it though. I cant have one where i live. The deer would just have a buffet. I just pick it! Wish I could have one though....



I was going to offer a solution, then remembered you can only hunt over bait in South Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I was going to offer a solution, then remembered you can only hunt over bait in South Ga.



Dang deer...... They make for some fine eatin too though!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I like crappie.


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs. Fried green tomatoes, okra and fresh cucumber salad today


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Awful quite tonight. GO DAWGS, GO DAWGS, GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

"He Just picked up a fumble and ran about 95 yards with it" Mr. Munson


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down along the Satilla river.


----------



## brownceluse

Long day! Said my goodbye's to my 87 year old Papa today. Dr. says he may make it 2 or 3 more days. He's lived a good life I will never forget what he has taught me! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My prayers are with you Jeff.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Long day! Said my goodbye's to my 87 year old Papa today. Dr. says he may make it 2 or 3 more days. He's lived a good life I will never forget what he has taught me! Go Dawgs!



My Grandpa is a shell of the man he use to be. He lived a hard life as a young adult moving his family from town to town in the southeast building bridges and culverts to put food on the table.

As far as I've looked back, all my great and great great grandparents were born in Ga. and one set in South Carolina (beech island, close enough). I am definately a Georgia Dawg. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Awful quite tonight. GO DAWGS, GO DAWGS, GO DAWGS!!!!!!!



The four batteries in my boat are still at full charge.


----------



## KyDawg

I trace my great great granparent back to the Talking Rock area of GA. Guess I am the one that broke the chain, but had to do what I had to do to support my family. I did raise two DGD's though, and am working hard on the next generation.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> The four batteries in my boat are still at full charge.



Wejust need to get together on a time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wejust need to get together on a time. Go Dawgs!



Tires may need a little air. Maybe a wash and wax, not sure how picky you are. I know how big bad bass fisherman like yourself are. It's not how many you catch, it's what you look like trying.


----------



## KyDawg

You should see ne fly fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont go to that post above us, thing are getting rough up there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well it is below us now but is something about "picture for Braves fans".


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip if you like I can bring down some Ky. air for your tires. it is lighter up here, you know higher altitude. But it aint cheap. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Cashing out boys y'all have a goodun! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

brownceluse said:


> Cashing out boys y'all have a goodun! Go Dawgs!



Had to take the dog out so i thought I would hit it one more time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs.Looks like a Beenie Weenie day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip if you like I can bring down some Ky. air for your tires. it is lighter up here, you know higher altitude. But it aint cheap. Go Dawgs!



No need for that...... plenty of elevation here in Ga. 1500 here at the house... got almost a 1000 on ya.

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> No need for that...... plenty of elevation here in Ga. 1500 here at the house... got almost a 1000 on ya.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!



Southwest Ky. is sorta flat. Kinda like Sothwest Ga. without the piney woods.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Plus they dont know what a boiled peanut is up here, or cream 40 garden peas. I have to get my seeds from Ga. and grow my own.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Southwest Ky. is sorta flat. Kinda like Sothwest Ga. without the piney woods.
> Go Dawgs.



Corn corn corn! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Plus they dont know what a boiled peanut is up here, or cream 40 garden peas. I have to get my seeds from Ga. and grow my own.



You got to edumacate them folks up there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Millions of acres of corn up here. That and soy beans, thats why dem old deer get so big.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Millions of acres of corn up here. That and soy beans, thats why dem old deer get so big.
> Go Dawgs.



You going to let me come up there and help you with that problem? Go Dawgs! I got 2 elk in the freezer we will trade!


----------



## KyDawg

The deer up here are so big you will have to give some boot for those little old Elk.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The deer up here are so big you will have to give some boot for those little old Elk.



I know their big, but they aint that big.................. Just thought I would test the waters........


----------



## KyDawg

I will send you season dates. The modern firearm season is only about 10 days, but they have long archery season.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I will send you season dates. The modern firearm season is only about 10 days, but they have long archery season.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



I dont care about gun season. If it could work out it would be good. I like killing them with a stick and string!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont Bow hunt but will show you where to.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> You going to let me come up there and help you with that problem? Go Dawgs! I got 2 elk in the freezer we will trade!



I think a fishing trip with you and RipRap would be a pretty even swap.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think a fishing trip with you and RipRap would be a pretty even swap.



works for me and I'm sure rip would be fine with that, but I'll sneak the livers on the boat!


----------



## KyDawg

Dont forget the mullet guts and sardines.


----------



## KyDawg

How many day to kickoff. I am ready for some football.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How many day to kickoff. I am ready for some football.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



70 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I will say again, if we can get by Mizzou with that depleted secondary, watch out for the Dawgs. The two best nose tackles in the nation.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I will say again, if we can get by Mizzou with that depleted secondary, watch out for the Dawgs. The two best nose tackles in the nation.
> Go Dawgs.



Yes sah!


----------



## KyDawg

If everybody else will stay out of trouble the rest of the summer. We dont give 14 chances like some schools in the conference.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If everybody else will stay out of trouble the rest of the summer. We dont give 14 chances like some schools in the conference.



Easy now you will get all the haters over here! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If everybody else will stay out of trouble the rest of the summer. We dont give 14 chances like some schools in the conference.



Nah, all the other top schools in the SEC are squeaky clean.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Nah, all the other top schools in the SEC are squeaky clean.


----------



## KyDawg

I believe our running backs situation will be in good shape if the OL matures quick enough.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I believe our running backs situation will be in good shape if the OL matures quick enough.



How about this... Crowell, Malcomb, Samuel, Marshall, Gurley! Can you believe we have depth at tb? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah but if Crowell slips at all he could find himself third on that list pretty quick. I hope not because I think he is very talented. Maybe the competition will motivate him.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawg fans down around Roundtree Bridge on Little River. Not that far fron snake nation.


----------



## brownceluse

Cant wait to see Justin Scott Wesley stretch the field. Touch Down Georgia! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go  Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

The wife wanted ham and biscuits today! She made the biscuits and I cooked the ham!! Thanks Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Was it salty, salty, salty?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Was it salty, salty, salty?



It was salty salty salty. I washed it and soaked it in water for about an hour and cooked in coke. It was good good good! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Got out with another forum member for a good trip to Lanier this morning. It was a Go Dawgs back to the trailer at 11am. It looked like a washing machine at browns bridge. 10ft sprays coming from each side of the boat. Saw Don Johnson as well in a cigarette boat.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Got out with another forum member for a good trip to Lanier this morning. It was a Go Dawgs back to the trailer at 11am. It looked like a washing machine at browns bridge. 10ft sprays coming from each side of the boat. Saw Don Johnson as well in a cigarette boat.


You were definitly on Lanier. The only way I fish that lake is at night this time of year. Even then it still isnt too safe! Go Dawgs! Did you fish with spots?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Got out with another forum member for a good trip to Lanier this morning. It was a Go Dawgs back to the trailer at 11am. It looked like a washing machine at browns bridge. 10ft sprays coming from each side of the boat. Saw Don Johnson as well in a cigarette boat.



Were they hitting chicken livers?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Were they hitting chicken livers?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Were they hitting chicken livers?



Is that a topwater plug?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Is that a topwater plug?



I guess it could be if you pulled your cork right up next to the hook, but I dont think you would catch much that way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down around Lake Lanier.


----------



## riprap

If you have to use a rag or wipe your hands on your pants after baiting the hook it is illegal on my boat.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Is that a topwater plug?



Do you wrap your livers in panty hose? If not try it it works great. Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> If you have to use a rag or wipe your hands on your pants after baiting the hook it is illegal on my boat.



I'm starting to get the hint that me and Charlie arent going to be welcome on that boat.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Do you wrap your livers in panty hose? If not try it it works great. Go dawgs!



I'll ask my doctor. Does that work as an extra filter.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I'm starting to get the hint that me and Charlie arent going to be welcome on that boat.



You'll just have to change your bad habits.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I'll ask my doctor. Does that work as an extra filter.



Nah just helps to keep the liver on the hook...........


----------



## KyDawg

I heard shad gut makes good bait also. Do you do much carp fishing Rip?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> You'll just have to change your bad habits.



It's all we know...........


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I heard shad gut makes good bait also. Do you do much carp fishing Rip?



Some of the bass spit up some shad while I was unhooking them. I threw them out too.


----------



## KyDawg

See you guts tommorow. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I heard shad gut makes good bait also. Do you do much carp fishing Rip?



I use grits, jello and corn for carp. No stinky.


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like little Shaq Wuggens is being courted by the gators.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like little Shaq Wuggens is being courted by the gators.



Yep,can ever tell until these kids sign. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Used some catawba worms and cut bait this afternoon over at the catfish pay lake, you guys should be proud.


----------



## KyDawg

What, no chicken liver or shad guts?

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I need some sympathy and Love here, after spending all afternoon at a Chuck E Cheeses, with grandkids today.


----------



## riprap

I love me some skee ball at chuckie cheese. If a kid is wanting me to move I give him my tickets and go on. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip, you wont believe this but I spent half of the kids tokens playing skee ball today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Brooks County.


----------



## brownceluse

A late night Go Dawgs! Got in the silver queen today. Been shucking corn for about three hours,,,,,,,,,,, Now I got to help the wife blanch it tomorrow and get put up! Oh yeah we had corn for supper! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Nothing like boiled corn and tomatoe sandwiches. My King candy corn just now tassiling out.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Nothing like boiled corn and tomatoe sandwiches. My King candy corn just now tassiling out.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


Got another good rain down here tonight. Maybe you'll get some for your corn!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff up here right now it is dry, dry, dry.


----------



## KyDawg

Cooked some fried chicken yesterday. and I am saving the chicken livers for you know who.

Go Dawgs down in Lowndes county except for you FSU Vikings.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff up here right now it is dry, dry, dry.



It didnt rain everywhere just spotty T storms, but thats better than nothing.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe some of that stuff down in Fla. will get up here. Just dont want the wind or any of those "Gators". (The 2 leg kind).


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Reedy creek Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Good Monday morning. It is a great day to be a Georgia Bulldog.


----------



## KyDawg

The only thing that could make this day better would to be fishing with Brown and Rip in that nice boat of his, chuming with shad guts and fishing with chicken livers for a mess of catfish.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The only thing that could make this day better would to be fishing with Brown and Rip in that nice boat of his, chuming with shad guts and fishing with chicken livers for a mess of catfish.



It would be better than all this corn I have to put up. Corn corn corn! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

But it will be good good good.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> But it will be good good good.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



Yes it will! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> It would be better than all this corn I have to put up. Corn corn corn! Go Dawgs!



<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnBF6bv4Oe4?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnBF6bv4Oe4?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## KyDawg

I am going to try this. Have to see it work to believe it.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnBF6bv4Oe4?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnBF6bv4Oe4?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


Now you show me.........



KyDawg said:


> I am going to try this. Have to see it work to believe it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


It's done, blanched, vacuum sealed and in the freezer! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Now you show me.........
> 
> It's done, blanched, vacuum sealed and in the freezer! Go Dawgs!



I would have done it sooner but yall hurt my feelings with that chicken liver talk. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I would have done it sooner but yall hurt my feelings with that chicken liver talk. Go Dawgs.



 We can still trash it up pretty good with minners..... Drop 10 or 12 and step on them.....


----------



## KyDawg

Sardines aint much more than minners. They sure would smell good in Rip' boat.


----------



## brownceluse

I've got two more rows to pick this evening..... Y'all keep it going and I'll see yall in a few hours! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

What Go Dawgs grocery store would have corn with the husks still on them? They have cut the ends and took one side off at the food depot down the rd.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> What Go Dawgs grocery store would have corn with the husks still on them? They have cut the ends and took one side off at the food depot down the rd.



Must less having to pick it. I am trying to fix blackened red Snapper for supper. It better be good.


----------



## KyDawg

The Snapper wasn't fried catfish but have to say it tasted pretty  dawgon good. It is a good thing it did.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip the good thing about fishing with chicken liver is that if you dont catch anything, you can bring the liver home and fry it.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip the good thing about fishing with chicken liver is that if you dont catch anything, you can bring the liver home and fry it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



That should make it less messy for the next trip. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Me and Brown like messy and smelly.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Are you cutting that corn off the cobb or putting it up on the ear, or other?

Go Dawgs Down in TyTy.


----------



## riprap

Go artificial bait and Go Dawgs in the Beulah Community.


----------



## riprap

Go DNR and ban chicken livers and shad guts. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Are you cutting that corn off the cobb or putting it up on the ear, or other?
> 
> Go Dawgs Down in TyTy.



My wife and my momma cut off about 200 ears! Yes sah cream corn was for supper. They will probably do about half that tomorrow and leave the rest on the cobb. I also picked two coolerss full of yellow corn tonight. The freezer will be full.................................... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Corn is good for eating, trout fishing and deer hunting. Chicken livers are best thrown out with the other unedible chicken parts for fertilizer. Go Dawgs tip of the day!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Corn is good for eating, trout fishing and deer hunting. Chicken livers are best thrown out with the other unedible chicken parts for fertilizer. Go Dawgs tip of the day!



I disagree livers are for fishing and eating...Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Early morning shoutout! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Corn is good for eating, trout fishing and deer hunting. Chicken livers are best thrown out with the other unedible chicken parts for fertilizer. Go Dawgs tip of the day!



I guess you don't eat the gizzards either.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> My wife and my momma cut off about 200 ears! Yes sah cream corn was for supper. They will probably do about half that tomorrow and leave the rest on the cobb. I also picked two coolerss full of yellow corn tonight. The freezer will be full.................................... Go Dawgs!



If we don't get rain here soon, only corn I'll get will come from a can. Dry dry dry.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If we don't get rain here soon, only corn I'll get will come from a can. Dry dry dry.
> Go Dawgs!



Maybe y'all will get some!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good times are back, a friend of mine who got a little more rain than I did brought me two dozen ears of pretty yellow corn.

Go Dawgs for boiled corn and tomatoe sandwiches.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in south Ga. and puhleeeese send us some of that rain. It is dry dry dry.


----------



## brownceluse

Good evening to all the Dawgs out there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Went over to help Boudreaux out a little.


----------



## KyDawg

I am making up about a gallon of good old stinky messy catfish bait. It should be ripe about September. Bet we could put Rip on some big old catfish, if he will take us.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am making up about a gallon of good old stinky messy catfish bait. It should be ripe about September. Bet we could put Rip on some big old catfish, if he will take us.



I got a feeling rip would take us just not for catfish. we will just tell him the cooler is full of drinks......


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I got a feeling rip would take us just not for catfish. we will just tell him the cooler is full of drinks......



We might better take our swimming trunks with us, gotta a feeling we might have to get out of boat quick if he get thirsty.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We might better take our swimming trunks with us, gotta a feeling we might have to get out of boat quick if he get thirsty.


----------



## riprap

I need a GO Dawgs. Got some news today that some Harris County morons busted out the windows and stole our stuff from our campers and building at the hunting club.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish South Ga. Dawg would rejoin us, I miss the fine folks from down that way.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I need a GO Dawgs. Got some news today that some Harris County morons busted out the windows and stole our stuff from our campers and building at the hunting club.



Hate to hear that Rip I despise a theif. But this stuff is  happening way to often any more. Had some idiot shoot a 500 lb calf of mine here a while back. Just to be doing it I guess. You cant leave a tractor out up here, they will steal the fuel, the battery and any thing else they can get off of it, to trade for dope, I guess.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hate to hear that Rip I despise a theif. But this stuff is  happening way to often any more. Had some idiot shoot a 500 lb calf of mine here a while back. Just to be doing it I guess. You cant leave a tractor out up here, they will steal the fuel, the battery and any thing else they can get off of it, to trade for dope, I guess.



I think your safer in the suburbs than in the country. Nobody around to see your dirty deeds.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I think your safer in the suburbs than in the country. Nobody around to see your dirty deeds.



Deeds like making stink bait for our fishing trip?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Deeds like making stink bait for our fishing trip?



That is one step above a meth lab or growing pot.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> That is one step above a meth lab or growing pot.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and go Dawgs to all living in those safe suburbs just north of Atlanta. Safe unless you are making stink bait on the sly.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I need a GO Dawgs. Got some news today that some Harris County morons busted out the windows and stole our stuff from our campers and building at the hunting club.



Go Dawgs for rip and I hope they catch the meth heads that stole y'alls stuff!


----------



## KyDawg

No rain in site. Go Dawgs on a dry afternoon in southwest Kentucky. It is so dry I saw a fire hydrant chasing a dog today.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and Go A/C.


----------



## brownceluse

It's going to be hot hot hot this weekend! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Calling for 108 here Friday. What little garden I have left will roast.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

And the wifey wants to grill steaks. I told her just to open the grill and lay them on there and they will be well done in about 5 minutes.

That went over well, see yall later I am trying to light the grill.


----------



## brownceluse

I just seen the Bamers at 176 post. I guess the new wore off on their 2nd thread! This is Dawg country and a Dawg forum! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dont stir them up, on second thought stir that nest Brown.
Gooooooooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Tunnel Hill Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dont stir them up, on second thought stir that nest Brown.
> Gooooooooooooooooo Dawgs!


If their only at 176 post and we gave them a month head start then I think their in over their heads! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I bet with all this heat coming, those livers will make you puke. Bring in green flies from 3 counties. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I bet with all this heat coming, those livers will make you puke. Bring in green flies from 3 counties. Go Dawgs.



I can hear them droping in the fryer right now.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

Took a trip to Athens yesterday to pick my daughter up from cheer camp.  Figured I'd let you folks know that the helmets worn in the Boise game are on sale in the Bookstore.  For 350 bucks you can relive and treasure that dreadful game for a lifetime...


----------



## riprap

Buck said:


> Took a trip to Athens yesterday to pick my daughter up from cheer camp.  Figured I'd let you folks know that the helmets worn in the Boise game are on sale in the Bookstore.  For 350 bucks you can relive and treasure that dreadful game for a lifetime...



Deer seasons coming up. Could use a new target.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Took a trip to Athens yesterday to pick my daughter up from cheer camp.  Figured I'd let you folks know that the helmets worn in the Boise game are on sale in the Bookstore.  For 350 bucks you can relive and treasure that dreadful game for a lifetime...


Yep i want 10 or 12 of those.......


riprap said:


> Deer seasons coming up. Could use a new target.


Exactly....................................... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I bet with all this heat coming, those livers will make you puke. Bring in green flies from 3 counties. Go Dawgs.



Gets the bait in order quicker.


----------



## brownceluse

Boy you boys slackin tonight!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Well,,,,,,,,, I guess y'all needed a day off! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hiram Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Free Home Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Waluska Ga.!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hopewell Ga.!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bryson City NC!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Warthen Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Sharpsburg Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Oak Hill Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Shady Dale Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Newborn Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rutledge Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Madison Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bostwick Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Good Hope Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Campton Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gratis Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bishop Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Farmington Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Patterson Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Between Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Social Circle Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jersey Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Walnut Grove Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Mansfield Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Miller Bottom Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Loganville Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Midway Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cumming Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Macedonia Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Coal Mnt Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Silver City Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dahlonega Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Lula Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Clermont Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gillsville Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jefferson Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Braselton Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pendegrass Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Corneila Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Warrenington Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Norwood Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Davisboro Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in White Plains Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Culverton Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Sparta Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Plains Ga home to the 2nd worse president our country has ever seen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Louisville Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Shake Rag Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ocee Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Alpharetta Ga. Used to be one of the best small towns in Ga! My grandparents lived there for years until the urban sprawl took it over!


----------



## brownceluse

Last but not least Go Dawgs in Athens town tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Looks like the dawgs gone to jail


----------



## fairhopebama

He is a DGD with no ruff ruff left in his step. Wonder if he will be purring like a Mett tiger soon.


----------



## riprap

All right got a couple of new UGA supporters. They defend their team's players and coaches no matter what.


----------



## KyDawg

My word Brown I take a night off and you go in to orbit. You done threw some towns out there that not even I have heard of. Get the map out mama, time to take another road trip.
Go Dawgs all across the Great state of Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> My word Brown I take a night off and you go in to orbit. You done threw some towns out there that not even I have heard of. Get the map out mama, time to take another road trip.
> Go Dawgs all across the Great state of Georgia.



Couldnt help it! Crowell is a tard, but I still love the Dawgs! Gooooooooo Daaaaawwwgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yall have a great sat.!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Demorest Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry that I haven't been much help last coupla days. Been under the weather. Got way to hot Thur. and it about whupped me.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Sorry that I haven't been much help last coupla days. Been under the weather. Got way to hot Thur. and it about whupped me.
> 
> Go Dawgs.


Dang it Charlie take it easy brother, and I hope you get to feeling better! A great big Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Got my second wind. Go  Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Winder Ga. Home to Late Honorable Richard B. Russell.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Baypole in Pelham Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Mystic Ga. As a young kid I remember going to Mystic for the all night Gospel sings, with my parents.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cairo Ga. Home of the syrupmakers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs way way down Clyattville Ga. Hard against the Florida line, but I don't hold that against them.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crossland Ga, situated right between Omega and Norman Park. Not far from the famous Jurnegans Resturant, a great place to eat seafood.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ludowici Ga. Just don't Go to fast.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Boggy Pond Plantation in deep south Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all the old chicken racers down in Bay Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Patton Ga. Home of the almost famous Patton speedway.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in White Plains Ga!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Gibson, Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Gibson, Ga!



Nice little town.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

A big Dawg place to eat in Glascock Co. is Raley's. Any of yall ever been there? Best catfish and hamburger steak ever. Probably the thing I miss about hunting in that area the most. You would have sworn those folks had been to the game when they come in there to eat. They are in their red and black even on an away game. You can obviously tell the outcome of the game by the mood of the place. It's a family style restaurant. Open on Thurs., Fri., Sat. nights.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> A big Dawg place to eat in Glascock Co. is Raley's. Any of yall ever been there? Best catfish and hamburger steak ever. Probably the thing I miss about hunting in that area the most. You would have sworn those folks had been to the game when they come in there to eat. They are in their red and black even on an away game. You can obviously tell the outcome of the game by the mood of the place. It's a family style restaurant. Open on Thurs., Fri., Sat. nights.



Got to try that place out on the next road trip. Do they serve fried chicken livers?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Got to try that place out on the next road trip. Do they serve fried chicken livers?



I don't think so, I've never seen anybody throwing up. There is a pond just beside the place (I mean 10ft away) and if you save some hush puppies you can feed them to the monster bream. Good luck saving a hushpuppie though.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I don't think so, I've never seen anybody throwing up. There is a pond just beside the place (I mean 10ft away) and if you save some hush puppies you can feed them to the monster bream. Good luck saving a hushpuppie though.



 never seen anybody throwing up


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Glascock Coutny. Go to get down that way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sparks Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> A big Dawg place to eat in Glascock Co. is Raley's. Any of yall ever been there? Best catfish and hamburger steak ever. Probably the thing I miss about hunting in that area the most. You would have sworn those folks had been to the game when they come in there to eat. They are in their red and black even on an away game. You can obviously tell the outcome of the game by the mood of the place. It's a family style restaurant. Open on Thurs., Fri., Sat. nights.



We went there one night last year after you told me about it but they were closed. I will be back though. That little restaraunt on the square in Gibson has good burgers though! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

But they don't have fried chicken livers Jeff.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> But they don't have fried chicken livers Jeff.
> Go Dawgs!



If you bring your own with you they will fry them up.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> If you bring your own with you they will fry them up.... Go Dawgs!



Maybe we could fish that morning and if we have any livers left over we will take them over their for lunch.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> We went there one night last year after you told me about it but they were closed. I will be back though. That little restaraunt on the square in Gibson has good burgers though! Go Dawgs!



Usrey's Diner. Another Go Dawgs place. They got some TV's.

No livers. Livers will give you a failing grade in the food service industry.


----------



## KyDawg

How far is Gibson from Athens?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How far is Gibson from Athens?



Google says 80 miles. Gibson is close to nothing.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Google says 80 miles. Gibson is close to nothing.



Sounds like my kinda town.

Go dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like my kinda town.
> 
> Go dawgs!!!!!!!



One place you can leave your 4 wheeler at camp and not worry. Before I got out I could always count on not using any bullets while hunting too.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Google says 80 miles. Gibson is close to nothing.


They have a dollar general now, but the little grocery store closed down.



KyDawg said:


> Sounds like my kinda town.
> 
> Go dawgs!!!!!!!


Great little town! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> They have a dollar general now, but the little grocery store closed down.
> 
> 
> Great little town! Go Dawgs!



I have not seen the dollar general. Probably like the mall there. We called that store "the white front store". I think it was called kitchens grocery. All stores and restaurants were somebody's last name in that town. Gibson is the county seat. Other big towns like Mitchell and Avera. They use to have a street dance in Avera.(never went). They use to have a fall festival in Gibson and a big yard sale/flea market thing in Mitchell. All classic. The football team lost every game for 5 seasons in a row one time. 11 on the field and 1 other player and the coach on the sidelines.


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds alot like the little town the we live in. One resturant, a gas station and the Dollar store, only without the Dawgs, unless you count me.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I have not seen the dollar general. Probably like the mall there. We called that store "the white front store". I think it was called kitchens grocery. All stores and restaurants were somebody's last name in that town. Gibson is the county seat. Other big towns like Mitchell and Avera. They use to have a street dance in Avera.(never went). They use to have a fall festival in Gibson and a big yard sale/flea market thing in Mitchell. All classic. The football team lost every game for 5 seasons in a row one time. 11 on the field and 1 other player and the coach on the sidelines.



Yep it was kitchens. I was down there in Feb, I think the dollar general is around a year old.


----------



## brownceluse

One more Go Dawgs before I turn in! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Adairville Ky.


----------



## riprap

I'll be giving it a Go Dawgs while going through Adairsville, Ga.  tomorrow. Taking the new 5th wheel out for the first time.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'll be giving it a Go Dawgs while going through Adairsville, Ga.  tomorrow. Taking the new 5th wheel out for the first time.



I guess you are going over to spend a week or so at Barnsley Gardens. Bet you won't find no chicken livers over there.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I guess you are going over to spend a week or so at Barnsley Gardens. Bet you won't find no chicken livers over there.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



Barnsley Gardens doesn't sound very appealing. Were going to James H (Sloppy) Floyd state park in Summerville, Ga. Never been there so...


----------



## KyDawg

Sloppy sounds like a man that loved chicken livers.


----------



## DeepweR

Gooooooooooo dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McRae Ga.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in McRae Ga.



Stayed in McRae on a hunting trip to horse creek wma. You wont believe what we saw when we turned on the TV at the World Travel Inn. It wasn't a Go Dawgs game.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Stayed in McRae on a hunting trip to horse creek wma. You wont believe what we saw when we turned on the TV at the World Travel Inn. It wasn't a Go Dawgs game.



Rip you should stay away from those places.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish they would merge all those Crowell threads into one, like they did the forum clock. I am tired of looking at them. Personally I dont think he will be missed. Addittion by subtraction.

Go Dawgs in tiny Echols county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip you should stay away from those places.



Three poor hunters trying to find the cheapest place.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I wish they would merge all those Crowell threads into one, like they did the forum clock. I am tired of looking at them. Personally I dont think he will be missed. Addittion by subtraction.
> 
> Go Dawgs in tiny Echols county.



I think he got kicked off the team.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Three poor hunters trying to find the cheapest place.



You should have seen our camp in Stewart County.
Go Dawgs down in Louvalle Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown Bow seasons this year runs from 9-1 thru 12-21 up here.
GO Dawgs


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown Bow seasons this year runs from 9-1 thru 12-21 up here.
> GO Dawgs



Oh, I invite you to fish and I can't come hunt? You bait deer with chicken livers?


----------



## KyDawg

Rip you are welcome here anytime. I will even fry you up some livers and gizzards.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip you are welcome here anytime. I will even fry you up some livers and gizzards.



Oh yea, might as well slash my tires when I get there.


----------



## KyDawg

I'll let Brown do that because he will not want to leave.


----------



## riprap

I'll leave the stick and string to the Indians. You got any rifle or shotgun hunting?


----------



## KyDawg

Only about 2 weeks of it in late November early December. No buckshot allowed here though.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I'll let Brown do that because he will not want to leave.



What are talking about, I have been looking at houses up there for weeks. We're moving up there.......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Only about 2 weeks of it in late November early December. No buckshot allowed here though.
> Go Dawgs!



I will be heading to Kansas then. We go from Nashville to St. Louis and go near kentucky lake. You close to there?


----------



## KyDawg

Guys I have a confession to make, time to spill the beans, let the cat out of the bag. I am a Tech alumni. Got my education at Tech and met a lot of lifelong friend there. I will never forget my days at Tech and how deep my roots really run there. Yes I have to say it some of my best days ever were spent at 


Moultrie Technical college.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Guys I have a confession to make, time to spill the beans, let the cat out of the bag. I am a Tech alumni. Got my education at Tech and met a lot of lifelong friend there. I will never forget my days at Tech and how deep my roots really run there. Yes I have to say it some of my best days ever were spent at
> 
> 
> Moultrie Technical college.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


My heart sank when I started reading that Charlie...... Man you skeered me! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Guys I have a confession to make, time to spill the beans, let the cat out of the bag. I am a Tech alumni. Got my education at Tech and met a lot of lifelong friend there. I will never forget my days at Tech and how deep my roots really run there. Yes I have to say it some of my best days ever were spent at
> 
> 
> Moultrie Technical college.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Go Moultrie Feeders.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I will be heading to Kansas then. We go from Nashville to St. Louis and go near kentucky lake. You close to there?



I live about 45 miles north of Nahville, and on the route up to Ky. Lake you will come within about 25 miles of my home, on your way up I-24. Give me a shout and we can have lunch.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Moultrie Feeders.



Trail cams too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Moultrie Feeders.



The correct term is Packers.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown there's not much meat left on this bone, you gotta be thinking about act III.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown there's not much meat left on this bone, you gotta be thinking about act III.



I already have the title picked out. Your going to love it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I live about 45 miles north of Nahville, and on the route up to Ky. Lake you will come within about 25 miles of my home, on your way up I-24. Give me a shout and we can have lunch.



My buddy will be a tech fan (ga tech) and his dad is for whoever is going good at the time so...


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> My buddy will be a tech fan (ga tech) and his dad is for whoever is going good at the time so...



I think you will be okay as long as you don't let the Tech friend drive.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I already have the title picked out. Your going to love it! Go Dawgs!



Be nice
to pas them twice

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I think you will be okay as long as you don't let the Tech friend drive.



No chicken liver places please. Remember that Kenny Roger's chicken restaurant. I bet they had livers.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> No chicken liver places please. Remember that Kenny Roger's chicken restaurant. I bet they had livers.



I'll find us a good place to chow down, but you really cut my options down.


----------



## brownceluse

I nthink I'm going to lock this one tonight... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go.


----------



## brownceluse

Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go                                           .


----------



## brownceluse

Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

in          .


----------



## brownceluse

West Monroe La


----------



## riprap

Me too. Night Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Les's home town


----------



## brownceluse

Gooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse

Dawgs! .


----------



## KyDawg

Well I might just help out a little bit.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I bleed red and black!


----------



## brownceluse

Lets go Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

IC is a punk thug!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Rip Dream of them golden fried Livers.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

UGA! UGA! UGA!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

G..


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Dawgs down in Tift County.


----------



## brownceluse

O..


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Hooch!


----------



## brownceluse

Dawgs in ware county!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sales City.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Anderson City.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cabage town!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Okapilco River. Pheww


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Norris Lake!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Moreland Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs growing them fine boiling peanuts down in Miller County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Kings Island


----------



## brownceluse

This thread will be locked in a few minutes. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Doerun Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Liburn Ga home of the worst Dawg hater.... liljoey!


----------



## KyDawg

Omly 35 to go. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

THWGT Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I really like my Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Glory glory to ol georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

G E O R G I A Go Dawgs Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sah... I love the Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Louisville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Brass Town Bald Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Aint nothing finer in the land.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Louisville Ga.



Been there great town! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock.


----------



## brownceluse

Almost there Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all over the world.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Free Home!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs are everywhere,


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Iraq!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Isreal!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

A Go Dawg for Kevin Butler.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Georgia the country


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs past and present.


----------



## KyDawg

And future


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jesup Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Lock it down Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

9 more!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Franklin County.


----------



## brownceluse

8...


----------



## brownceluse

6...


----------



## KyDawg

Go to hurry to get a go Dawgs in.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

3 more


----------



## KyDawg

It has been a fine thread. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie its all yours!


----------



## brownceluse

Locked


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Coweta county


----------



## brownceluse

Still going...


----------



## KyDawg

Went over the deadline Brown. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sah!


----------



## KyDawg

And going


----------



## brownceluse

They will lock it soon!


----------



## brownceluse

Glad we showed the Bamers up again!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Gooooooooooooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Keep going Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Uga!


----------



## KyDawg

Love me some Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

???


----------



## KyDawg

How far can it go?


----------



## brownceluse

Cant stop us! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe 2000 Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

The mods are asleep they will wake up and lock it!


----------



## KyDawg

2012 is our year Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

My fingers are tired!


----------



## KyDawg

We gonna get banned


----------



## KyDawg

Go Brown and Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> 2012 is our year Go Dawgs.



I hope!


----------



## KyDawg

My body is gettin tired.


----------



## brownceluse

Still going strong! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Iwould say we boatraced them bamers


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Moultrie


----------



## brownceluse

I'm done for tonight Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah time to get some sleep. Good Job Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs~


----------



## brownceluse

Still not locked! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

Is it time to eat yet?  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Is it time to eat yet?  Go Dawgs!



I seen those butts on the smoker, I can get over that way in about an hour and half.


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> I seen those butts on the smoker, I can get over that way in about an hour and half.



Have 5 racks of ribs going on when the butts come off...    Have a full house this year but next year bring your family and swimsuits and come on!!


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Have 5 racks of ribs going on when the butts come off...    Have a full house this year but next year bring your family and swimsuits and come on!!



You treat me just like my family. They tell me next year too and when next year comes along they tell me its next year. I just dont think they want me to come! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Borrowed post.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on Borrowed post.



They cant stop us! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am Ready for some football. Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Bout to head to the outlaws for a cookout, Gonna let the kids blow up a heap of $$$$$$. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be quite around here. They have banned fireworks becuase of the drought. The only noise will be me shouting  Goooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

We had a good storm move through here last night or I wouldnt be letting them shoot them off tonight. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hazlehurst Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Franklin Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Silver City Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Campton Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gratis Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bogart Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bishop Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in watkinsville Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Still not locked!!!! GOOOOO Daaawwwgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Still rockin! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Just got done eating ribs waiting on dark 30 do these kids can burn up some $$$. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Shoot'em high so I can see them.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at all the firework displays in Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Vienna Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope everyone had an enjoyable and safe July fourth.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hope everyone had an enjoyable and safe July fourth.
> Go Dawgs.


Just got home. kids had a ball and none of them got hurt...... Great 4th and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

It's another great day! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A "hot" afternoon Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the cool Mountains of notrh Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Helen Ga! Where the trout swim and tubers get in the way while your trying to fish......


----------



## KyDawg

You ever get a hook hung in one of them tubers?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on lake Seminole in South West Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs catching them shoalies down on the Flint.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all them fine people catching catfish with chicken livers on those pay lakes in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to those of you down around Thomasville that slip across the state line and catch those big shellcrackers out of Lake Micosucgee.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Columbus Ga where they have some of the best schools in the state...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Be glad when Rip gets back from messy Floyd state park.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Wrightsville ga home of the best running back UGA has ever seen!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere and good night. Got to get up early in the morning and work on fences.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs everywhere and good night. Got to get up early in the morning and work on fences.


Dont get over heated again out there Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## john.lee

Go dawgs.  Good riddance crowell!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

No people in the world like Dawg people.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------

